# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  صور الاحتفال بالنجوم الجدد فى كوكب مريخ السودان .. كاميرا اون لاين تنقل الحدث

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*ويييييين الصور يا ميدووو
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغول المريخابي
					

ويييييين الصور يا ميدووو




الشبكة عزبتنى يااااااخ
حلفت كان تترفع  الصور
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*منتظريييين الليله بنبيت في المنبر دا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## ابو المنذر

*المريخ عالم جميل 
لقد اشتقنا للصور ومزيد من الصور
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


دى تصبيرة لى بكرة 


ان شاء الله لانى خلااااااااااااااص انتهيت رسمى وشعبى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*







لاعبو فريق شباب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الغول المريخابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					




دى تصبيرة لى بكرة 


ان شاء الله لانى خلااااااااااااااص انتهيت رسمى وشعبى





مااااااااااا قصرت يا ميدو لكن اللهفه ح تقتلنا الله اصبحها لينا
تخريمه: روعه روعه روعه ديل النكه ذاتها ربنا احفظهم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## jafaros

*ياخي انت اصلا صاحي نزل الصور يااخ
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*يا جماااعة خلو الزوول يرتاااح 

جبتا ليكم صووور فى بوست تااانى 

عن إذنك متوكل 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



عصام الحاج فى استقبال الدكتور كمال عبد الوهاب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


جمال الوالى يصافح لاعب المريخ السابق ود الشايقى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



ويصافح الدكتور كمال عبد الوهاب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*








*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*











*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



اللاعبون الجدد يؤدون قسم الولاء امام كابتن المريخ الملك فيصل عجب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




دكتور مدثر خيرى والملك فيصل العجب  والاستاذ ياسر المنا مع اطفال وشقيق الراحل محمود عبد العزيز
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدى مساعد رئيس الجمهوريةوالدكتور جمال الوالى وشيخ العرب ضقل  والاستاذ عصام الحاج الامين العام لنادى المريخ والاستاذ ياسر المنا رئيس تحرير صحيفة الزعيم مع اطفال وشقيق الراحل محمود عبد العزيز
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## maag ahmed

*والله انا خشيت المهرجان 
                                                                                                                              لكن كاني ما خشيت 


                                                                                                                                  الله يجبر بي خاطرك 
*

----------


## almursal5

*انه الزعيم منبع الجمال ..انه العشق الابدي ..انه سودان المريخ 
بارك الله فيكم يا صفوة الصفوة وان تجعلوننا نعيش وكأننا في قلب الحدث
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من نار الغربة التي جعلتنا نعيش بعيداً عن عشقنا وحبنا زعيم الامة السودانية مريخ السعد
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*المريخ عالم جميل
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*المريخ عالم جميل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يخليك للاونلايناب يا ميدو !!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شكرا يا صفوة 
كأننا وقد عايشنا الحدث 
فالصور ابلغ تعبير 
بعد المهرجان تبدأ المرحلة الثانية برحلة تونس 
حيث المعسكر والمباريات الودية والدخول في مرحلة جادة جدا تتطلب تضافر الجهود للوصول بالفريق الى قمة الاستعداد البدني والنفسي والمهاري 
والخوض في مباريات ودية يكون نتاجها تشكيلة ثابتة للزعيم قوامها احد عشر كوكباً سيهزون الارض طولا وعرضا في الموسم الجديد باذن الله 
امنياتنا لطيبة لمريخ السودان بتحقيق ما لم يحققه في المواسم السابقة ومزيد من التألق والابداع 
شكرا كتير على الصور الرائعة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

* الزول ده لما كان مع الرشاريش اصلو فى يوم ما ابتسم !!


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الله يديك العافية كولا . . . الأبداع ما جديد عليك . . . حفظك الله و متعك بالصحة و العافية
*

----------


## ابوالاء

*تسلم يا ميدو على هذا الابداع

و فعلاً

المريخ عالم جميل لايمكن الوصول إليه حالياً
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*اتخيلو بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس ان لم اكن مريخي الهوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي THANX&THANX
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*ما قصرت يا كولا
الآن جاري النقل مع المصدر لصفحتى الشخصية حتى يمتع كل الصفوة أعينهم بهذا الابداع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم المبدع ميدو
جد مجهود جبار ورائع

*

----------


## KING1

*الف الف الف شكر كولا
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا أخوانا في أجمل من كده ؟؟؟

*

----------


## على عبدالله

*صور رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه  كروعه النجوم.....




















ياجماعه افيدونا العسوله المعا سللك دى اسلام بتو..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

جانب من اعضاء اللجنة المنظمة ويظهر الحبيب كسلاوى 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على عبدالله
					

صور رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه  كروعه النجوم.....




















ياجماعه افيدونا العسوله المعا سللك دى اسلام بتو..






اااااااااااااااااااى دى اثـــــــــــلا بت ثلك ...

الا قول لي يعنى عثولة دى ضرورى 









*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*











*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ عالم جميل 
وميدو مبدع

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

كسلاوى والاسطورة دكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على عبدالله
					

صور رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه  كروعه النجوم.....
ياجماعه افيدونا العسوله المعا سللك دى اسلام بتو..





ايوه هي اسلام الاكثر من ابيها شهرة 

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله اولاد المرحوم بكوني 

ربنا يحفظهم ويغطي عليهم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					



كسلاوى والاسطورة دكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب




شرف كبير لنا ان نجتمع بدكتور الكرة السودانية كمال عبد الوهاب
وبقية العقد الفريد من نجوم المريخ عبر الازمنة الكختلفة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت اهل لهذا الشرف ياصديقي مهدي 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*مشكووووووووووووووووور كولا ابداع داخل ابداع من ارض الابداع

*

----------


## كباشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

مشكووووووووووووووووور كولا ابداع داخل ابداع من ارض الابداع




شكرنين تلاته ميدو العسولي بالجد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخ ميدو صاحب الروائع دوما يديك العاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافية
                        	*

----------


## nadirhm1

*عجيب ياسلك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					







قل هو الله احد
 الله الصمد
 لم يلد 
ولم يولد
 ولم يكن له كفوا احد
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ابداع ما عادى
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*شكرا ميدو ربنا يديك العافية
ومزيد من التميز مريخاب اون لاين
*

----------


## سامرين

*كولا الحصرى
تسلم يارائع
بالاضافه الى انا بسببك اعتزلت المهرجانات
*

----------

